# FreeBSD 11 running on 4-core AMD / HP T620



## Tom Zillig (Apr 29, 2017)

Interesting inexpensive, small-footprint thin-client device that was easy to get BSD11 running on:

I installed a larger NVMe M.2 SSD after some initial fiddling with the OEM 8 GB that comes with it, and I'm running on SSD and a Bhyve from it.

```
# pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x15361022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 16h Processor Root Complex'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:1:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x98331002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Kabini [Radeon HD 8330E]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:0:1:1:   class=0x040300 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x98401002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Kabini HDMI/DP Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
hostb1@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x15381022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 16h Processor Function 0'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:2:3:   class=0x060400 card=0x12341022 chip=0x14391022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
xhci0@pci0:0:16:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x78141022 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH USB XHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ahci0@pci0:0:17:0:   class=0x010601 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x78011022 rev=0x40 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
ohci0@pci0:0:18:0:   class=0x0c0310 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x78071022 rev=0x39 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH USB OHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:18:2:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x78081022 rev=0x39 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:19:0:   class=0x0c0310 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x78071022 rev=0x39 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH USB OHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:19:2:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x78081022 rev=0x39 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x780b1022 rev=0x3a hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
hdac1@pci0:0:20:2:   class=0x040300 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x780d1022 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH Azalia Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
isab0@pci0:0:20:3:   class=0x060100 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x780e1022 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH LPC Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
hostb2@pci0:0:24:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x15301022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 16h Processor Function 0'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:1:   class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x15311022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 16h Processor Function 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:2:   class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x15321022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 16h Processor Function 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb5@pci0:0:24:3:   class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x15331022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 16h Processor Function 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb6@pci0:0:24:4:   class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x15341022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 16h Processor Function 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb7@pci0:0:24:5:   class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x15351022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 16h Processor Function 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
re0@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x21b4103c chip=0x816810ec rev=0x0c hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet[/code
```


----------



## Tom Zillig (Apr 29, 2017)

The '*T620 PLUS*' has a full-height adapter slot and a mini-PCIE-1.1 slot to allow addition of NICs.


----------



## smj (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry to comment so long after your initial post. How hard was it to get X configured, and which driver did you use?

I just picked up a t620 Plus, which has a slightly faster Kabini APU (GX-420CA @ 2GHz) and slightly different graphics (Radeon HD 8400). I took a first pass with TrueOS (Feb and June builds) and 12-CURRENT went on just fine, but the un-tweaked defaults with the "radeon" driver is stuck at 1024x768. Figured I'd compare notes... Thanks!


----------

